
The Plan to Use Fitbit Data to Stop Mass Shootings Is Terrifying - KirinDave
https://gizmodo.com/the-plan-to-use-fitbit-data-to-stop-mass-shootings-is-o-1837710691/
======
sarcasmatwork
This is scary and dumb with so many false positives.

Every single instance the police were called, FBI notified, many red flags on
social media yet everyone screams that THERE IS NO WAY TO STOP them.
People/Police/Govt ignoring the data, while trying to push for gun control,
gun confiscation etc. How about we enforce existing laws??? Murder is against
the law, yet it still happens everyday. It's hard to figure out the root
cause, but blaming an object is easier than trying to solve the bigger picture
with mental health, social media etc. We dont blame cars when people are
killed in an accident, we blame the driver. Emotional-knee jerk reactions that
do not have a place in this discussion.</rant>

~~~
100100010001
Cars have a purpose besides destruction. Guns don’t, and give individuals
unproportionate power.

~~~
rowanG077
Guns primary purpose in a civilian setting isn't destruction it's
intimidation.

~~~
100100010001
1\. That is your unthoughtful opinion not a fact. The intended purpose of a
gun is destruction. That is a fact.

2\. Did you notice you had to change the parameters? I was talking about the
general purpose, but you didn’t like what I said and you couldn’t contradict
it. So you changed the argument, but that failed too.

------
gelotar
Let's see how far we can take "mental health issues". I'm pretty sure that we
could make a case for every person in the world having "mental health issues".
I think we can collectively agree that our society is profoundly sick; a sick
society creates sick people. But "mental health" can easily be construed as a
catch-all for anyone who has thoughts that do not align with the agenda of the
overseers. As an aside, maybe not all mass shootings are "organic". Why do we
never get a full picture of the events? Why are they "covered up"? For our
safety, of course. Trust 'em! Maybe it's time that we start to take a hard
look at how our smart phones and smart watches and smart homes and fitness
trackers can be abused. How does anybody shrug off the implications of
uploading the intimate details of your daily life to a corporate-owned,
government-subpoenaed cloud (if such a subpoena is even necessary, and the
data isn't simply siphoned immediately, or extracted and decrypted in-
transit)? One common vision of a modern dystopia is the very real possibility
of micro-chipping people, which we are already doing! We micro-chip our pets.
Our credit cards, IDs, passports, which we carry with us, are micro-chipped.
Our phones and our cars give up our location everywhere we go, and we're
scared to turn them off, lest we miss receiving a text message immediately.
Some people voluntarily microchip themselves, or are coerced into doing it by
their employers. Some people have called this phenomenon the "mark of the
beast". I am no scholar of religion, but that seems like a pretty salient
analogy. Microchipping for reduction in health insurance premiums seems like
an obvious next step.

Here's a great line from the article that sums up the moronic tone-deafness
with which we treat our current climate: “Should we create a list of all men
in the United States and keep tabs on them?” she said.

What? As if we do not already have this? Are we going to just act as if the
intelligence agencies are not surveilling every single person, tracking phone
calls, texts, emails, movements, purchases, associations? It's called "mass
surveillance" for a reason. What do we think these ultra-secret spy agencies
do all day with their billion-dollar budgets? Are we more content just to
pretend there is no man behind the curtain, no curtain?

People _want_ the smart homes because they're tired of raising and lowering
the blinds, or having to use light switches. How on Earth are so many people
content with live microphones in their homes? Can we not rise above and
consider the implications in our mad pursuit of "convenience"?

We are being trained not only to accept this as our reality, but being trained
to actively participate in its construction. We're being trained that it's
"progress" and it's "good" because we need to be turned on to the internet at
every moment in our lives. Please talk to each other in person. Turn your
phone off and go outside. See what the world is becoming. Do you know any of
your neighbors? Stop using these devices and "services". They will always be
exploited. Governments historically institute "fear" as a matter of routine to
control their subjects, and fear is synonymous with terror. Connect the dots.

~~~
perl4ever
"Here's a great line from the article that sums up the moronic tone-deafness
with which we treat our current climate: “Should we create a list of all men
in the United States and keep tabs on them?” she said.

What? As if we do not already have this? "

"Men living in the U.S., citizen and non-citizens alike, are required by law
to register with Selective Service at 18 years old."

[https://www.sss.gov/Home/Registration](https://www.sss.gov/Home/Registration)

------
justinclift
Page seems to have been removed?

------
stefantalpalaru
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-
Pass](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho-Pass)

